# I've been MIA for a while....



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

...BUT for good reason!!! 

Finally made it to Idaho. Finally have the family all reunited. Finally get to LIVE in my new home. Finally get to work on our projects together. That all being fantastic means that I have almost ZERO time for the interwebs anymore. 

Home sweet HOME!!!










The girls! Reunited at last and LOVING all the room they have. They have an acre yard fenced in and another 5 acres of "meadow" to romp in supervised (the grass is 4-7 feet high and they LOVE loping through it like deer- will have to get a picture tomorrow!)










CHICKS!!! This afternoon was their first day out in the real world, foraging and running a-muck! They are getting big....










Sunset....very lovely










Anyways...sorry in advance for my absence! We have so much work to do on the house still. I will pop on and off and skim. I'm glad that there are so many other helpful and experienced people on here to give advice! Keep up all the good work....be good and behave yourselves :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

That is SOOO awesome!!:biggrin: It has to be GREAT to have the all family back together!!:happy: Cant wait to see more pictures!:smile:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my! I am so envious, looks like you guys really hit the jack pot. Congrats, enjoy, and don't forget to share lots of PICTURES!!! :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I had been wondering where you'd been but, me being quite itelligent,  guessed you were in the process of moving.
The place looks awesome. That fence, well, I can tell you right now that that took some doing. Some bloody hard work went into that.
And, I love seeing chickens doing what chickens should be doing. You've got a great life, enjoy every moment of it!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Kind of thought that's why you were not on. But isn't someone missing from the picture. Wheres Emmy, is that right.

And I'm so jealous you have chickens already. I've been out here for about 14 years and still no chickens, dam. What kind are they?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Those chicks are already starting to look like chickens! Glad you are all reunited again :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Be Good and Behave yourselves...
Spoken like a True Mom!! 
Glad that you made it and everyone is "Safe and Sound"!!
You are much closer to us now


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad you all have been reunited! I bet it's great to all be together again. Gorgeous pics. I hope your new home is every thing you both hoped it would be. I bet the girls are loving all the space to run and play!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope that you experience the best of everything in your new home!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I am very envious! I am sure they are just ecstatic to be there, I know mine would be!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Emmy just happened to be chasing squirrels or lounging in a pine tree LOL. I'm sad to report that she has aged quite a bit since I've been gone...she's getting tons of exercise which isn't the best thing for her terrible arthritis unfortunately. She's very painful and stiff and going up the stairs one at a time. We are just trying to keep her as comfortable as possible. I'm not ready for my ShmooDog to be an old lady :frown: 

I can't wait to meet some of the PNW members....just let me know if you want to come out for a visit! Plenty of room for dogs to run!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How old is Emmy now? I also wondered where she was in your photo, she's a sweetheart.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She will only be 6 years old in November....she is a Hurricane Katrina puppy.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ah that is so sad about Emmie!:sad: Always sad to see them age!

Hey you guys are the ones picking up the calves right?!?:tongue1:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We are...well...Jon is. I have to stay behind and work on the house. If we both went, we would have to take all the dogs in the van which gets horrible gas mileage. So it just makes more financial sense for him to just take the truck and pick it all up!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> We are...well...Jon is. I have to stay behind and work on the house. If we both went, we would have to take all the dogs in the van which gets horrible gas mileage. So it just makes more financial sense for him to just take the truck and pick it all up!


Ah ok!:tongue1:

Jesse and I are the ones who will be meeting him!LOL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Jesse and I are the ones who will be meeting him!LOL


I thought maybe that was you yesterday but wasn't sure... :redface:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Where's your potato garden? 

It looks beautiful there and the pups look great as always!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Where's your potato garden?
> 
> It looks beautiful there and the pups look great as always!


HA! They grow a lot more than just potatoes up here :wink:

Garden will get started after we're done with the house. Will do some fall/winter growing since we missed out on the spring/summer planting


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

great pics, nat.....

it's not like you weren't busy or anything....

i'm glad you and the pups and jon are all safe and sound and the chicks too....now we have to include them for a while, too


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> I thought maybe that was you yesterday but wasn't sure... :redface:


Yep it was!:biggrin1: Us and our little body guard!LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Natalie I am so glad that you made it safely to Idaho.
All my best to you and Jon!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

WAHOO! I landed me a JOB today! Sounds like I will fit in just fine....the office manager called me at almost 10pm last night, 20 minutes after I emailed my resume and letter of recommendation, to set up an interview. Went in this morning and pretty much got hired the moment I walked through the door! I start next Tuesday!!! 

All the pieces to the puzzle of this new life's adventure have fallen into place. The house is coming along so well...can't wait until its done! 

Here's a few more pictures! 

The girlies sunbathing! Minus Shiloh...who avoids the sun like the plague










Our new floors! They look incredible....










Our meadow! The girls love to romp around it like wild women










BUNNIES! These guys are stinkin' cute. Jon's mom bought them on a whim at an Amish auction since she knew that we want to raise rabbits for meat for the girls. These guys may just be too cute to be meat rabbits....hate to say it but they are growing on me and I've always hated rabbits LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on the new job Natalie!
Yep, looks like everything is coming together for the two of you!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

congratulations on the new house, the wonderful place for your pack to play and the new job! so happy that everything is coming together for you.


----------

